# Juice, mods and coils on Takealot



## Hooked (24/1/19)

When I started vaping in Aug. 2017 I was surprised to come across some juice on Takealot. At that time they had only Hangsen. I asked for feedback on the forum and some people told me to stay clear of juice from Takealot, though there was one person who said that back in the day Hangsen was good. 

Over the past few months I've seen a marked increase of commercial juice (well-known brands) as well as mods and coils. 

Just type in "Vape" in their search bar and then select "All Departments" or here's the link

https://www.takealot.com/all?qsearch=vape&via=suggestions&_si=5c563d054920c25a9c1a8f2f8dafe035

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## M.Adhir (24/1/19)

Yeah they seem to be stocking one or two local retailers (just based on the storebrand juices I noticed as well).
One or two other locals are on bidorbuy also.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/1/19)

Weird... One of the largest suppliers of the vape section on Takealot is Savestore which I never heard of?
Weird pricing - some pricing on Savestore is more and some less than Takealot for the same product - anyone heard of Savestore?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (24/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Weird... One of the largest suppliers of the vape section on Takealot is Savestore which I never heard of?
> Weird pricing - some pricing on Savestore is more and some less than Takealot for the same product - anyone heard of Savestore?



@Rude Rudi Yep, I've bought some things at Savestore.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/1/19)

I almost bought Jam Monster from Takealot but didn't want to take a chance (on the off chance that it's fake).


----------



## Hooked (24/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I almost bought Jam Monster from Takealot but didn't want to take a chance (on the off chance that it's fake).



I doubt that Takealot would (knowingly) sell fakes. Takealot has a good reputation in the general marketplace and they wouldn't want to destroy that.

We automatically assume that if we buy from a "real" vape shop, whether B & M or online, that we're getting the authentic juice. But are we? 

I bought a bottle of Nasty Juice from a reputable tobacco shop in an upmarket shopping centre and it turned out to be a fake!


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/1/19)

Hooked said:


> I doubt that Takealot would (knowingly) sell fakes. Takealot has a good reputation in the general marketplace and they wouldn't want to destroy that.
> 
> We automatically assume that if we buy from a "real" vape shop, whether B & M or online, that we're getting the authentic juice. But are we?
> 
> I bought a bottle of Nasty Juice from a reputable tobacco shop in an upmarket shopping centre and it turned out to be a fake!



I agree with you about the knowingly part.

Just to give you a bit of background (as I deal with Takealot on behalf of our company) - their business is 40% retail (keep stock in their warehouse and sell directly to customers) and 60% marketplace (third party supplier and fulfilment). I can honestly say that, because there's so many products, staff there know little-to-nothing about products, specs, etc.

What would happen in a case of a fake - you'd report it, you'd have to prove it and then return it. They may not know about it but it's quite possible.

To avoid the admin and frustration I have't taken the chance.

P.S. Stay away from the tobacco shop at Carlswald Shopping Centre in Midrand, they are liars and most of their juice is fake!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (25/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I agree with you about the knowingly part.
> 
> Just to give you a bit of background (as I deal with Takealot on behalf of our company) - their business is 40% retail (keep stock in their warehouse and sell directly to customers) and 60% marketplace (third party supplier and fulfilment). I can honestly say that, because there's so many products, staff there know little-to-nothing about products, specs, etc.
> 
> ...



@ace_d_house_cat I'm not at all concerned about Carlswald as I'm in Cape Town  , but your comment would be useful for other vapers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (25/1/19)

Even though I like Takealot, I wouldn’t buy anything vape related especially vape juice. Takealot list an enormous amount of items for sale, making it quite impossible to verify whether each company signed up to sell on their site, is or is not selling fake vape juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Weird... One of the largest suppliers of the vape section on Takealot is Savestore which I never heard of?
> Weird pricing - some pricing on Savestore is more and some less than Takealot for the same product - anyone heard of Savestore?


No...


----------

